# Muzzel loaders ?



## jasvan10 (May 26, 2008)

I am in the market for a muzzel loader but confused by the different models and manufactures 
can someone give me some insight on which would be,safe , easy cleaning, accurate ,water proof ignition, magnum loads, and easy on the pocket book, never owned one nor shot one


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Give us a budget and we can help you out.


----------



## jasvan10 (May 26, 2008)

of coarse least is the best but i would say between 3 to $500


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Go with an inline first off. Knight and Thompson Center are the most respected brands, offer good warranties and are well made. I personally like something that does use any disc of some sort to hold the primer. I deal with it with my current model, but they're in the process of making a new breech plug to use without discs or carriers.

Some Good Guns as of right now:

T/C Omega
T/C Triumph
T/C Encore
Knight Rolling Block (KRB)
Knight KP1
White makes a good rifle as well as Austin and Halleck, but they're not as common if you need work done or parts in the future.

I'd stay away from Traditions or CVA IMO. They have a good backing, but there's way better out there for your money. There's been some saefty issues with them too.

Also, I like a big hammer that I can get back with a gloved hand under a scope. Keep a few little things in mind.

Poke around in here: http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/phpBB/index.php

http://www.chuckhawks.com/index2h.muzzleloader.htm

Pay special attention to the titles called magnum loads, dangerous muzzleloaders, and are muzzleloaders as accurate as rifles.....learn as much as you can.

Loose powder has some advantages as do pellets. Look into that too.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

jasvan10 said:


> of coarse least is the best but i would say between 3 to $500


At that budget you have a world of guns to choose from that are good. My choices would be:
1) TC Omega
2) CVA Wolf
3) Remington Genesis

With these you would have money leftover for powder, bullets, tools, and possibles bag, along with a good cleaning system and a quality case. You're gonna love it when you get into it.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I purchased an Encore prior to the introduction of the T/C Omega. Several family members/friends have the Omega and if I were looking for a straight MZ I would look no further. I previously had a Knight MK-85 and seen the newer versions that I would have no problems hunting with.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

for that amount of money i'd say either a Knigt or a omega


most powder and gun manufactures don't recomend magnum loads


----------



## jasvan10 (May 26, 2008)

i have not seen the savage in these choices i have seen the thomson omega but read a little on the savage any feed back on this, it uses smokeless powder,and its a tad bit out of the price range but it seems very versatile with different powders or am i looking to deep at ths


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

jasvan10 said:


> i have not seen the savage in these choices i have seen the thomson omega but read a little on the savage any feed back on this, it uses smokeless powder,and its a tad bit out of the price range but it seems very versatile with different powders or am i looking to deep at ths


 
I think you should look ...but try and make up your mind before muzzel load season comes and goes ... lol


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I went through the same dilemma last year. I did a lot of "homework" and it was a very difficult decision. One the basis of your same issues I bought a CVA Optima with a camo stock and stainless barrel. It is a lot of fun to shoot. Had price been no issue I would have bought a TC Encore, but the CVA Optima was about half the price of the encore. All of that said, I don't know if the Optima is made anymore because I haven't seen any advertised anywhere. Good luck!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

If price were no object it would have been a T/C prohunter with the ML barrel (pretty much a Encore with some upgrades). 

Price was an object however, LOL and I went with a TC Triumph, which should fall right in the middle of your price range (depending on finish and stocks). Shoots well and topped with a Mueller scope (best glass for the money IMHO) its a very nice ML. Never had a problem with it, fit/finish is nice ( have the black stocks and blued barrel) has a "speed breech" which goes in/comes out very easily with out tools which makes cleaning pretty quick. 

There are other good guns out there too. I second that you should check out modernmuzzleloader.com and poke around there. Lost of info.

Hope this helps
J-


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I am a T/C man myself so I would go with a Triumph first just because of the speed breech which can be removed by hand, which would make cleaning a breeze. Second I would go for the Omega, no speed breech but a few dollars cheaper. If money wasn't an obstacle I would get one of the Encore Endeavors. It is a Pro Hunter with a speed breech barrel like the Triumph. The advantage being you can get other barrels for the Encore in the future. Top any of them off with good optics and you will have yourself a very accurate and dependable muzzleloader.


----------



## jasvan10 (May 26, 2008)

i did vist gm today and seen the omega for 299 i also seen a triumph by tc and compared it to the traditions pursuit 2 all most idenitical to the triumph with speed breach but the traditions had a ported and fluted barrel which was 200 smackers less than the triumph at 499


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought a CVA Hunterbolt Mag ($120) about 5 years ago, and can say I'm happy with it, BUT if at the time I bought it my budget was bigger I would have went with a TC or Knight. The Hunter Bolt will handle the magnum charges, shoot the center out of a dime once your load is tuned in and perform just as accurate as any high price smoke stick, BUT after seeing my buddy's TC break down for cleaning, loading ect, those little differences make the over all appeal well worth the price difference. If I retire my CVA, or hand it down, it's replacement will be the TC lineup.


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I also like Knight, TC, and Savage. Here is what I would recommend based on your question though.

Knight makess a Wolverine 209 Youth Value Pack that is a good deal. The youth moniker means that gun has a 12.5" length of pull, which is nice when you are wearing a lot of clothing (late season). The value pack has everything you need to start hunting and it costs $288.99 on Knight's web site. Don't be fooled by the "value pack" label; this is a high-quality firearm. I think it is the best value for the money.


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

I picked up 2 Omega's this summer/fall for $299 each for my boys. We currently have 3 so you know where our bias is. The pro's: simple, accurate, quality, good balance, easy to clean. I also think TC's customer service is top quality. My son broke his ramrod and TC sent a replacement at no charge. I've also shot the Knight Revolution and Savage 10ML. The Savage was very nice but out of your budget numbers. I agree with another poster and would not rec a Traditions. I have a Pursuit LT that needs to find a new home. 

Tim


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Have the Omega and its nice but not sure about the comment about the money you will have left over. Maybe a got ripped off... But its a very nice gun anyhow... defintely worth the $$$


----------



## jasvan10 (May 26, 2008)

i did vist gm and others just to see the syling and get more opinions
the tc triumph sounds like a middel of the road firearm and from what iam reading and hearing is a good choice i have not seen any knight guns but was told by a dealer that the mk-85 was the best gun they sold so far well i still want to see one and that knight changed owners a few times in the past tc is the way i think im going


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

jasvan10 said:


> i did vist gm and others just to see the syling and get more opinions
> the tc triumph sounds like a middel of the road firearm and from what iam reading and hearing is a good choice i have not seen any knight guns but was told by a dealer that the mk-85 was the best gun they sold so far well i still want to see one and that knight *changed owners a few times* in the past tc is the way i think im going


Maybe I missed something, but tell me your not looking to buy a used ML. The only way I would ever buy a used ML is if I knew the previous owner and trusted their care and use of the gun. ML are a tad different when it comes to maintenance, care and operation as compared to conventional rifles other than the obvious.

I would raise the caution flag buying a used ML at any retail outfit. Buying new, you'll know what it's been loaded with, how it was taken care of and have the confidence to know it's not going to blow up in your face.

I had the opportunity to pick up a Remington Genises a couple months ago for a steal! But I onlly knew of the owner via word of mouth...I let it pass even though he was only asking 175.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

If your looking for a used one, I have a winchester that the breach plug was stuck in for a year and during that year it was never cleaned. Yours for only....Catch the drift why you dont buy used m/l.


----------

